# Frog ID help please



## philthelizard (Sep 24, 2006)

I got this little frog a little while ago. A friend gave it to me via another friend. They said that they had just got back from Hawaii and that this little frog just hopped out of their suitcase. So, I looked up Hawaiian frogs, and found out that all frogs are invasive in Hawaii, and that this might be a Ko-Ki frog, although I am NOT sure about this, so any ideas would be great. Also, I told myself that that if this little guy survived the winter in the container that it was given to me in (a little plastic peanut container), then I would make it something more suitable mostly because of time constraints at that time. Well, it is past winter and this little guy (or girl, since I haven't heard any calling) and I made a little 5 gallon tank for it out of mostly stuff I had on hand. I am actually pretty pleased with how the little tank turned out so I also wanted to know everyones thoughts about recycling this tank after this frog gives it up (although so far it seems like that won't happen for a long time), specifically because this is basically a wild 'caught' frog.

Little Hawaiian Frog









Little Tank


















phil


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

It may be just me but that looks like a spring peeper to me.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree, looks a lot like a little spring peeper. I used to catch those all the time down Myrtle Beach.


----------



## philthelizard (Sep 24, 2006)

Yea, I think you are both right. This little guy looks a lot more like a spring peeper than any of the pictures of the frogs that I saw from Hawaii. I thought that the Ko-Ki frog was a stretch, but I didn't know. So, I guess this frog must have jumped in at the Indianapolis airport instead of the Honolulu airport. Thanks for the input!

phil


----------

